# Frontosa Tankmates



## bborysiak (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it ok to house a Mpimbwe Frontosa with a Blue Ahli Hap in a 5 ft. long 110 gallon tank?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Frontosa generally do better in groups than solo.


----------



## HeatherInNH (Sep 28, 2005)

nodima said:


> Frontosa generally do better in groups than solo.


I agree.
I had these with my Burundi several years back... they lived together for around five years but they were fin nippers.


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

Calvus make good tank mates IMO


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

How about Red Empress?


----------



## Ivan_papa (Dec 18, 2010)

How about set tanganyika tank with some smaller fish (altos, leptosomas etc) so cyps can live relaxed long and happie life?


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

humsuplou said:


> How about Red Empress?


I am upgrading to a 150g (6ft) tank, and currently have 8 Mpimbwe **** (2.5 mths), and a pleco. Really like the size and color of Red Empress (or Super Red Empress? Are they the same?)
From what I've read, Haps are ok to be housed with fronts. Just want to hear some real life experience. 
Thanks!


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I've heard of people having great success with Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" and Cyrtocara moorii as frontosa tankmates.


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

kriskm said:


> I've heard of people having great success with Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" and Cyrtocara moorii as frontosa tankmates.


But they both are blue, right? Im thinking since the fronts will have blue in them, will be nice to add some other color, like red


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I have had the electric blues, phenochilus, C. moori with frontosa, the male haps when breeding will beat down a frontosa male 5x its size.

If you don't mind seeing your alpha male get beat down, then its OK.

Frontosa are weak minded fish, they don't do well with most other cichlids when those other cichlids want to breed.

There really is no perfect tankmate, i have heard them all, and very few will work long time.

They either nip fins, eat eggs, will become a meal for the frontosa, or are more aggressive.
frontosa really should be the dominant fish in the tank.

Its really a hit and miss. sometimes it works, alot of times it does not.

If you don't have females in the tankmate, then often the male will not be as aggressive.
Or if you give him a couple other males to deal with and thus ignore the frontosa.

Say, 3-4 albino eureka reds (for the nice red color). 
Albino Taiwanee reef is a bit more peaceful, than the AER or Red Empress.


----------

